# It's pissing it down in Ajman.



## Andy Capp

Just thought I'd tell you....


----------



## photo_girl

Its meant to rain in Dubai tomorrow....well as long as we don't have a Rugby 7's like the year before last all will be good


----------



## Maz25

photo_girl said:


> Its meant to rain in Dubai tomorrow....well as long as we don't have a Rugby 7's like the year before last all will be good


Nooooo!!! Someone should have a chat with Mother nature and let her know that I do not like rain, especially in the desert!!


----------



## Andy Capp

What, you don't want to see hunky guys sliding around in the mud, there amazing bodies being......

(I have a "very good friend" called Rupert....)


----------



## kolhoznik

Never thought I'd be so happy to see some rain, finally some fresh air outside )))


----------



## Maz25

Andy Capp said:


> What, you don't want to see hunky guys sliding around in the mud, there amazing bodies being......
> 
> (I have a "very good friend" called Rupert....)


Your mind is like a sewer!! Why are you thinking about men in any case!!


----------



## Andy Capp

It's called living in Ajman Maz.... It has that effect on you. It's the webbed feet people that really get me going though....


----------



## crazymazy1980

Andy Capp said:


> What, you don't want to see hunky guys sliding around in the mud, there amazing bodies being......
> 
> (I have a "very good friend" called Rupert....)


You don't know Paul Jabara and Paul Shaffer do you?


----------



## crazymazy1980

Andy Capp said:


> What, you don't want to see hunky guys sliding around in the mud, there amazing bodies being......
> 
> (I have a "very good friend" called Rupert....)


You don't know Paul Jabara and Paul Shaffer do you?


----------



## mayotom

Its lashing down here in Dubai too have had about 2 hours heavy rain by now, some minor flooding around too


----------



## Andy Capp

crazymazy1980 said:


> You don't know Paul Jabara and Paul Shaffer do you?


Luvvies of mine.....


----------



## Cleo79

Its raining in London too.... except we dont like the rain so much here


----------



## crazymazy1980

Cleo79 said:


> Its raining in London too.... except we dont like the rain so much here


I love the rain, can't wait to get back to Blighty on the 5th Dec, not that I'm counting 

England will always be the place to be!!!


----------



## Cleo79

crazymazy1980 said:


> I love the rain, can't wait to get back to Blighty on the 5th Dec, not that I'm counting
> 
> England will always be the place to be!!!


No denying it - blighty will always be where the heart is...


----------



## Andy Capp

Now don't get me wrong, London is the best city in the world but it's now totally full of immigrant expats and has totally lost the soul of where it used to be not 30 years ago.....​


----------

